# Felix Baumgartner about to jump out



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Completely Off topic but watch history being made....

Live TV stream from Roswell here


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Thank you so much I have been wanting to see this


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am watching both the live stream and on The Discovery Channel;
This is really awe inspiring to see!


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm watching this too! I've been waiting to see this for a awhile now. 

I hope everything continues to go great for Felix


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Live Broadcast seems to be behind Discovery station. Is there a filter or something ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Watching......


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

This is Amazing thank you for posting this DonaldG . I would have missed watching live


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I can see the instrumentation, but video is not there . . just get a rotateing arrow


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Live Broadcast | Red Bull Stratos

reload it maybe ?


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

The description given of the Armstrong line is rather sobering......


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Alternative youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/redbull?v=MrIxH6DToXQ


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

They said the balloon is thinner than a sandwich bag. Watching the replay of the launch will bring tears to your eye's .


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish they had a HR monitor on him.......... I can only imagine his heart rate.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

LOL I would not want to see that . Worried me for a sec there when he did not respond to commands


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

sarla said:


> Live Broadcast seems to be behind Discovery station. Is there a filter or something ?





> The energy drink maker Red Bull, which is sponsoring the feat, has been promoting a live Internet stream of the event from nearly 30 cameras on the capsule, the ground and a helicopter. But organizers said there will be a 20-second delay in their broadcast of footage in case of a tragic accident.





Watch: Skydiver Attempting to Break Sound Barrier in 23-Mile Leap From Edge of Space | TheBlaze.com


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Ahhhhhh Thank you Bubba. I am just watching discovery now.


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my! door is open!
God speed Felix!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

over 7 million are watching on Youtube


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Takes my breath way. OMG its amazing


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Crap I'm sweating like a fat carpenter over here!
Success!


----------



## Bubba007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

He is going for 5 min for the record right ?


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Great job. He came close to the free fall record


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He landed safe glad to see that


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

He is down safe - wow, what a show!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I recorded it for boyfriend he had to work today. I've already watched the drop twice . Amazing


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You also need a slightly mad streak to want to do it


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I want to hear if he broke the sound barrier . I think that is the major record he wanted to break


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nothing posted up yet


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

He did it
Skydiver breaks sound barrier - Technology & science - Science | NBC News

His body pierced the atmosphere at speeds topping 700 miles per hour, appearing to achieve another of his goals: to become the first skydiver to break the speed of sound, according to the project website. He sped toward Earth on the 65th anniversary of legendary American pilot Chuck Yeager's flight shattering the sound barrier on Oct. 14, 1947.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Geez wonder how his body feels tonight


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

He was smiling in the interview so ok I guess. Tomorrow maybe another story lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup I bet a friend of mine does weights on friday did some work with his legs and he is suffering now but won't admit he did to much, so what this guy just did is got to be a whole lot worse


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

He looked in great shape and spirits during the press conference afterwards, Mach 1.24 while in a spin!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Adrenalin will keep him up for quite a bit I expect it is once you relax the beggar creeps in and hits you


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

I was freaking Happy when he landed on the ground safely 
And that's freaking Awesome that he broke the sound barrier!.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

RATS!!! I got carted off to hospital last night (kidney-stone), and missed the whole show :sigh: - I caught a snippet on the BBC news site, but haven't yet had a chance to see much more.

'tis definitely a spectacular feat though, well done indeed to Felix







.......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that WereBo hope your better here you go FULL VIDEO Felix Baumgartner Jump - Red Bull Stratos 14-10-2012 World Record FULL HD video - YouTube


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I felt sorry for the guy giving instructions. You could tell he got emotional and was trying to control his voice. 
Watching the spin in the replay is chilling. Like the guy said his Guardian Angel watched over him.

Hope you feel better WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks joeten, I'll watch it tomorrow when I'm more awake - I haven't slept for 24 hours (apart from odd snoozes in noisy wards), and am dead on my feet (well, in my chair anyway







)

@ Sarla - Thanks Sarla, they didn't operate or anything, just lots of questions, prodding, poking and sleep-deprivation (I swear the doc was hiding round the corner, waiting for me to drift off, before waking me again :grin


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey it could be worse like how they set the nurse to come wake to take a sleeping pill


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe, true :grin:

I wonder if Felix needed a sleeping-pill that night, I bet he was still on the adrenalin-rush from that trip :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I did wonder about that and how quickly he needed a trip to the bathroom


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

He was wearing a 'comfort pad' - perhaps he needed nappy rash ointment :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

In a way, I'm glad that although Felix got 2/3 world records, Joe Kittinger still holds one of the records, for the longest freefall ray:

Here's an excellent recreation of the full event, from launch to touchdown..... In Lego! :laugh:

*Link*


I wuz just thinking, I wonder if I could borrow his kit, to become the oldest person to jump from that height......









:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

How about a tandem jump?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My reaction:

Wow, cool, super...and today is Tuesday.


----------

